# Your Lingerie Collection



## JenniferMarried36 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

I have a question for all of you. How big is your lingerie collection?

How many bras do you own and how many pairs of panties do you own?

My husband thinks I should have alot more than I do since an ex girlfriend of his had over 50 bras and 200+ pairs of underwear (ha ha, not that I need to hear about his ex!)

I own between 15-20 bras and around 50 pairs of underwear.

He thinks all women should have at least 1 bra of every colour, pink, red, green, purple, orange, leopard print, etc and with a few pairs of undewear to match.

I thought I had a decent amount!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I am embarassed to say how many undies/bras I own.

It's a LOT. 

I am somewhat of an underwear aficionado. 

1. Your husband shouldn't be comparing you to his ex (ew). Call him out on it. 
2. Tell him since he feels a woman should have 1 in every color, to buy you 1 in every color.

Problem resolved.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Uh - no lingerie here - I seem to get by okay without it lol It would probably be fun to have something someday, though! 

If your husband thinks you need more then he is welcome to go out and buy it for you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I would have to go and count how many bras and panties I own...I try to buy everything in sets because matching underwear and bras looks very sexy. 

I have one white corset, countless chemises and one long gown with matching robe. A wife should always have some sexy lingerie for her hubby; keeps things exciting.

Great topic!


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

this thread is motivating me to go in a certain direction for the wife's upcoming birthday


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

About 15 pairs of underwear (thongs, all black), 2 pairs of period underwear, and 4 bras. 2 black, and one beige and one purple. Used to have a lot more, but moved, so threw stuff out. What little lingerie I had in the way of nighties or garter thingies when out at the same time. I haven't restocked. I feel so boring now.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't have near enough but it's not from lack of trying. I'm tiny with big boobs so I end up frustrated. They don't make lingerie for women like me at least not the kind that my husband likes. I struggle with finding ONE bra much less 50.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

8 or 10 pairs of lace thongs, 8 or 10 pairs of period granny panties, and 4 or 5 bras. I had a cute corset but one of the "ribs" came out during sex and stabbed me in the neck.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

My wife has drawers full of lingerie that she has had for years and it has been months and months since I have seen any of it. Much of it has never been worn (or only once) and some even still have the tags on them. 
Did I mention that I absolutely LOVE sexy lingerie on a woman and find it to be a HUGE turn on? Oh well. 
I would be in heaven if my wife had as much (and used it) as the OP.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> 8 or 10 pairs of lace thongs,


My wife will not even consider these.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I have matching bras and thongs...i'd say around 30 sets. 

I don't wear lingerie bc I feel sexy enough without all that stuff and my SO prefers my body totally nude.

I used to wear lingerie with my ex but threw it all away. I think it's bad to carry lingerie from one relationship to the next. lol don't know why, that's probably weird but that's just how i feel about it.

now with that said,I WILL go full nude with a sexy pair of boots or heels;-)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been in a hot pink and black kick lately, so I am in those colors a lot.

My basics are black, purple and beige. Some cotton, some not.

I have sexy outfits like pleated skirts and little tops...a corset with garter, and some babydolls. Mostly in red/black because that's what H likes best.


----------



## JenniferMarried36 (Jun 28, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I don't have near enough but it's not from lack of trying. I'm tiny with big boobs so I end up frustrated. They don't make lingerie for women like me at least not the kind that my husband likes. I struggle with finding ONE bra much less 50.


What size are you anyways???

All the stores I have been in have sizes in the DD to DDD range.

After seeing all the responses, I realise I need to add to my collection.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> My wife will not even consider these.


same here, her preference is for the cheekies

I still like the thong, would love to see her ass regularly in one

plus, i'm a leg man and getting her into stockings is a challenge as well *sigh* I guess she's just not into that? I've even offered to wear the male equivalent thong...I suppose she won't say no to that, ha


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

jman said:


> this thread is motivating me to go in a certain direction for the wife's upcoming birthday


Yeah! Get your wife some sexy underthings. 

Lingerie, Bras, Panties and Corsets

Love this store.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, I'm embarrassed to say I have the basic necessities. Maybe 4 or 5 bras. I have a lot more underwear.

I'm grateful my husband seems ok with this...his preference is me braless wearing a tight tank top and underwear or shorts (to bed). He'd kill me if I spent a fortune on bras. LOL


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband likes me best in my birthday suit.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I went on a lingerie Kick about 3 yrs ago & was buying up all kinds of sexy things, that lasted about 5 months or so... I probably bought 20 sets in that time frame...the hot nurse, french maid, Tarzan's Jane with a g-string, bras, corsets... he prefers things with strings.... before this, never really cared too much ... only picked up a few skimpy things at consignment shops in the past. 

My husband prefers nothing, so he has never cared -or asked me to dress up..or for that matter, even surprised me with any. 

I was enjoying dolling myself up for that short period of time, since I never really got into it before. It does make you feel sexier, just slipping into these things & laying on the flirtatous charm. 

In the past, seemed most of my night wear was "Little house on the Praire" night gowns & such. No sex appeal at all. Not sure where my head was at. :slap:


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

I just feel really really sexy naked. The less I'm wearing, the sexier I feel. Maybe a cowboy hat, some boots, and a belt with a big ol' buckle.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Another look my husband loves is me naked wearing only a pair of my f*ck me heels. But that's not for bedtime...that's for fun time.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

I have more lingerie outfits than clothes. Probably around 50. Husband loves them. I can't change my body too much but i certainly can give him visual interest with new lingerie. Some of his favorites are fishnet, (flourescent colors), sheers, mini skirts, stiletto heels, garter belts and hose, crotchless panties. 

I have found that when i sleep in something sexy, he will want sex before he leaves for work in the morning too..lol


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

We had a bunch of sexy stuff but it all went in the garbage because she never wanted to wear it, so now we just have 1 shelf print bra and crotchless panty. Besides that is her daily wear stuff, and I buy most of it for her. She has less than 10 bras, of which 2 are sports bras. Probably more panties, she likes to get matching bra and panties and she's worn out bras resulting in the bra being pitched and the panties left in the drawer.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> About 15 pairs of underwear (thongs, all black), 2 pairs of period underwear, and 4 bras. 2 black, and one beige and one purple. Used to have a lot more, but moved, so threw stuff out. What little lingerie I had in the way of nighties or garter thingies when out at the same time. I haven't restocked. I feel so boring now.


Ditto - except my bra is pink, not purple.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

JenniferMarried36 said:


> My husband thinks I should have alot more than I do since an ex girlfriend of his had over 50 bras and 200+ pairs of underwear (ha ha, not that I need to hear about his ex!)
> 
> ...
> 
> He thinks all women should have at least 1 bra of every colour, pink, red, green, purple, orange, leopard print, etc and with a few pairs of undewear to match.


First off, I like the way your husband thinks! 

But, yeah, comparing your collection to an ex-girlfriend's is a definite no-no.

If he thinks you need more and you have separate checking accounts, let him buy you some, so you know what he likes. Conversely, you could purchase one really nice outfit that makes you feel pretty, and surprise him with it.


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a large collection of thongs. Probably at least 100. Some panties.

Bras on the other hand, maybe 6 or 7, but I really only like to wear 3 of them. I have a really hard time finding bras that fit properly. I don't seem to fit the standard at all. When I go bra shopping I usually try 10 or more pairs and come out with nothing.

I do have a lot of sexy lingerie. I rarely wear them though, my SO never seems all that interested in them. I don't know why I keep buying them. I bought 3 corsets a few months ago, and I've yet to wear one for him.


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

I don't have much at all. 4 bras and a handful of cute panties.
Then again my hubby never really cared much, and we walk around naked in the house all the time (if only our friends & family knew, they would never sit on our couch lol!)


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

bubbly girl said:


> Hahaha, SA. I had gotten a few of those flannel nightgowns a few years ago. I was shocked that my husband really liked them...because I didn't wear underwear with them and the nightgown usually rode up in bed and he had easy access to all my sexy parts. :smthumbup: Leave it to him to find sexiness in big old flannel nightgown. LOL


I can't say I wore flannel- I hate that material , even the sheets.... too HOT !! But like you, I never wore the undies, my Grandma taught me a long time ago, this is healthy for your lower parts, I kinda took that to heart. I can't say my husband found my nighties particularly appealing, I just asked him about back in the day....he said I dressed like an amish woman. 

Honesty, don't know where my head was at -- he was just happy to lift it up later in bed.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

jman said:


> same here, her preference is for the cheekies


I wished mine would go for those. I would be ok with either. I get the industrial strength granny panties that are bigger than my underwear (and I'm a big guy).

[/QUOTE]
i'm a leg man and getting her into stockings is a challenge as well *sigh* I guess she's just not into that? [/QUOTE]

I'm with you.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

bubbly girl said:


> Another look my husband loves is me naked wearing only a pair of my f*ck me heels. But that's not for bedtime...that's for fun time.


:smthumbup:
Would love it if my wife would accomodate. She has a couple of pairs of heels for that purpose (only). The last time I saw them was about 6-7 months ago. I would love to see them a couple of times a week.


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

I once tried to surprise my SO.

When he came back from work, I was waiting for him in a sexy corset, matching thong and high heels. I went to greet him. He laughed that I was too tall (I'm a shortie). And made no other remark. I ended up just taking them off and feeling silly.

I haven't worn heels to bed since.

I do get a more positive reaction when I just stroll in the room naked though. So I guess it's just not his thing.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

La Rose Noire said:


> When he came back from work, I was waiting for him in a sexy corset, matching thong and high heels. I went to greet him. He laughed that I was too tall (I'm a shortie).


:wtf:


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> My wife will not even consider these.


It's weird how many women have this mental block against thongs since they're pretty comfortable. I sometimes wonder if people aren't buying them too small. That's painful.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I gave my ex a gift box with stockings and a garter, and told him the gift would be me, in them. I was pretty hot at the time. He thought it was weird. Sigh.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I love to see my wife in lingerie , in times gone by i used to like to look at her dressing to go to work.
I purchase quite a lot for her,almost every other month. She shops for basics,I purchase the sexy stuff.
I also love the stiletto thing too...
I call them " bedroom shoes."


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha I have a pair of 6-inch spike heels that I literally can't walk in. But my ExH was a foot taller than me and the shoes were sexier than standing on a box, so. . . .


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

La Rose Noire said:


> When he came back from work, I was waiting for him in a sexy corset, matching thong and high heels. I went to greet him. He laughed that I was too tall (I'm a shortie). And made no other remark. I ended up just taking them off and feeling silly.


 That absolutely blows. It's one thing for it not to be his thing. It's another thing entirely to not show a little appreciation for the effort. When people reject their partner's efforts to surprise them, then they shouldn't be surprised when the partner stops trying altogether.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

Thongs are better and more comfortable than the boy short type panty...boy shorts drive me nuts because they cover only half your cheek...lol My stilletos I can barely walk from the closet to the bed..hubby uses them to hold on to...lol


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

dixieangel said:


> Thongs are better and more comfortable than the boy short type panty...boy shorts drive me nuts because they cover only half your cheek...lol My stilletos I can barely walk from the closet to the bed..hubby uses them to hold on to...lol


lol this made me smile. I have sets that aren't for wearing out, just for home. They're either not comfortable enough or impractical for under clothing. Maybe that's the difference between lingerie and underwear? I'm somewhat joking.

I hadn't considered thongs for a long time until I needed something to wear under trousers that were more fitted and didn't want my underwear lines to show. They are surprisingly comfortable. I'd wear them more for need than for showing off to my husband...but I'll have a matching set nonetheless. Otherwise, I know what is most flattering to me and I tend to roll with that.

I have high heels that I wear out that he likes. I don't have heels specifically for the bedroom. I showed him some of those shoes to see what he liked but they don't hold interest for him. He likes my elegant heels that I wear out and about...and to include those at times in the bedroom.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I can't say I wore flannel- I hate that material , even the sheets.... too HOT !! But like you, I never wore the undies, my Grandma taught me a long time ago, this is healthy for your lower parts, I kinda took that to heart. I can't say my husband found my nighties particularly appealing, I just asked him about back in the day....he said I dressed like an amish woman.
> 
> Honesty, don't know where my head was at -- he was just happy to lift it up later in bed.


lol.

I used to wear nighties when I was young, that were too big for me and just not cute/sexy at all. I don't know what I was thinking. Then one of my guy-friends "back in the day" (who didn't know about my night shirts and we weren't dating, although there was some interest between us), told me about the years he'd dated an older woman. He told me how she wore stockings and a garter belt and the impression that made on him. I was quite innocent and that little piece of info, one simple conversation, got lodged and I started becoming more aware of lingerie. 

I was out shopping with my mom and I purposely started looking at the corsets. We hadn't done that type of shopping before or even looked at 'cute/sexy' things together. Looking back, I think I was likely gauging her reaction to it. She seemed a little surprised but was supportive and helped me choose a nice set. She knew I wasn't dating anyone, I think she just recognized it was part of me growing up and seeing what things were about. I got my first lace corset with garter belt and stockings. A few months on, I met hubs and he later got to experience that outfit in all its glory.


----------



## JenniferMarried36 (Jun 28, 2012)

I do believe that lingerie should be a part of every woman's wardrobe.

I admit I do need to add to it. My husband wants me to buy new things every few months so I agreed to that.

I won't wear thongs since my butt is a little big and I still need to lose about 10-15 lbs but I promised to wear cute underwear every day. Even when we are on our period there is still cute cotton underwear available.

Let's face it, we have endless options now, Victoria's Secret, Fredericks of Hollywood, LaSenza, LaVie En Rose plus all the others.

When my mom was growing up, she said basically all underwear were cotton white "Granny Panties" and all bras were cotton with hardly any support.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

sisters359 said:


> I gave my ex a gift box with stockings and a garter, and told him the gift would be me, in them. I was pretty hot at the time. He thought it was weird. Sigh.


:scratchhead::wtf:

I don't get some guys.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> It's weird how many women have this mental block against thongs since they're pretty comfortable. I sometimes wonder if people aren't buying them too small. That's painful.


About 10 years ago, my wife refused to accept the fact that any sizable number of women even wore thongs. She thought that it was just some cultural myth that was being perpetuated. It wasn't until a few of her friends admitted that they had and wore them that she began to realize that many women do wear them. After I pointed it out, it was kind of hard for her to ignore the fact that most stores that sell women's underwear have anywhere from 1/3 to 1/2 of their panty inventory devoted to thongs and similar garments. They wouldn't stock them if they didn't sell.


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

jman said:


> this thread is motivating me to go in a certain direction for the wife's upcoming birthday


Good luck with that. 

Buying my wife lingerie has been a big disappointment for me. The few times I did it got worn once and that was the end of it.

I once bought her a rather expensive long gown from a major store. A short time later was our 25th anniversary and we were to spend the weekend at a hotel with dinner/theater included. As we were packing to go, she grabbed the gown off the hanger and kind of threw it towards the suitcase saying "Well I supposed I'd better take this" in a disgusted tone of voice. She did wear it that weekend for the 2nd and last time (over 20 years ago).


----------

